# Preserving Wood Bench from Cut Tree?



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

What do I need to do to preserve this so we can use it as a bench?


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

i have no idea, but that is really a cool piece. i like how the legs are not added


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Now that it's cut, clean it the best you can. You can find different cleaners at a hardware store..they all work about the same imo (soapy water and a good scrubbing brush works as well). Let it dry.

If your going to stain it, now is the time..if not, time for the protective finish.

Exterior spar varnish that contains added UV blockers applied in several think coats works really nice. You will need to clean and refinish every year to keep it looking the best (a high quality like Minwax could even go a couple years before the refinish is required). The glue (if used) will come apart over time, so don't worry. Seal it all up the best you can leaving no wood untreated/sealed. Plus over time people sitting on it will wear on places...again, not an issue as this is what you want  The cleaning and scrubbing at the very first will make the touchups so much easier and quicker...you don't need to strip it all the way down imo.

Now if you want to go all out...then a clear epoxy finish is the way to do the job. It will cost a lot more and it's not as easy but if done right, looks amazing.

That's a great project....post up some close pics of the grain when your finished.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

For outdoor use I would suggest Sikkens Cetol marine varnish for a little better longevity. Regardless of which product you use, Bill's advice is spot on and you'll want to apply a couple thin coats every year or two. Heck, if it's oak it'll last many years with minimal maintenance. 
Very cool bench for sure.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

If your pieces moisture content is fairly low, follow bills advice, but after you stain it thin your first application about 50% with vm&p naphtha apply all that you can get it to soak up, let it dry for 24 hrs and apply a second coat of same mixture, let it dry for 24hrs. Then apply a coat at a reduced mixture of about 255 or a quart to a gallon, let it dry, you should have enough finish on it to lightly sand, then apply another coat.
i have done this applying 4 coats on a piece then sand and wax out.
I like McCloskys man of war spar varnish but it is hard to find.

Good luck nice looking piece


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

In my post, I used "think"...should have been "thin"...thin coats


Looking at the last photo, do you need to add a leg? Kinda looks like if someone was to sit on the end, it will fall. Won't be an issue if others are sitting on it...but then if they get up, the person on the end is going to dump


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

not sure it would make much difference on this piece but when i was doing a lot of antique restoration i found that what ever you done on top to at least do part of it to underside to help with stability.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

The log home builders use a chemical product to rid the log/plank of wood boring insects... you may want to apply an insect treatment first.

The Beatles can appear after finish is applied if not treated first.

Cut that end OFF so they donâ€™t dump over...


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I would probably let it dry for a while before I applied a finishing coat. It will most likely crack and split during the drying process.


----------



## deckmate (Dec 29, 2009)

paint or seal the ends somehow, so that it won't crack as it dries.


----------

